# Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht



## Hawkzton (8. März 2014)

*Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bin ebenfalls Prime Kunde und LoveFilm auf meine Glotze zu bekommen, gestaltet sich nicht so einfach, wie ich mir erhofft habe.

Probleme sind:

-die große Glotze hat leider kein Smart TV, weil ich dachte ich brauchs nicht 
-Xbox360 will Gold Mitgliedschaft und das seh ich nicht ein! Totaler Witz, dass ich Geld für Microsoft zahlen soll nur um eine Drittanbieter APP zu benutzen
-Horizon von Unitymedia kann es auch nicht
-Apple TV kann es auch nicht (eigentlich ein Witz, weil iPhone und iPad es können)
-Streamen von iPad auf Fernseher ist die Qualität schlecht! Wegen Auflösung vom iPad


Jetzt habe ich nur noch 2 Ideen

1. Idee : Ich habe mir gedacht vielleicht hol ich mir ein langes HDMI Kabel und streame vom PC, doch die Graka (Radeon HD 7870 gigabyte) hat 1x HDMI, 1x DVI, 2x Mini Displayport, HDMI bekommt der Rechner (Monitor hat nur HDMI und VGA, also kommt dvi nicht in frage) 
und über den DVI hab ich kein Ton auf dem Fernseher

Wie ist das mit Mini Displayport? sendet mini Displayport Audio mit? Habe oft von Adaptern gehört, mini Displayport zu HDMI kann man die empfehlen?

2. Idee wäre iPad über Hdmi kabel + HDMI zu apple adapter anschließen, ist dann das Bild wieder in HD?

Hoffe irgendeiner hat Ideen!

Gruß
Danny


----------



## x4s (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Wenn du an deinem Monitor keinen Sound brauchst, könntest du einen dvi-hdmi Adapter benutzen. Dann ist der hdmi Anschluss frei.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*



x4s schrieb:


> Wenn du an deinem Monitor keinen Sound brauchst, könntest du einen dvi-hdmi Adapter benutzen. Dann ist der hdmi Anschluss frei.


 
Zumindest bei nVidia geht Sound auch über DVI


----------



## crae (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Xbox 360 lässt sich über den PC gratis mit dem Internet verbinden. Gibs einfach mal in yt ein, sollte ein Tutorial kommen, kommt aber drauf an, wo dein PC steht.

mfg, crae


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. 

Welches iPad hast Du denn? Ich habe mir gestern für mein 2er mal einen Adapter auf HMDI ausgeliehen, bin aber mit der Qualität nicht wirklich zufrieden. Aber die Auflösung des iPad 2 ist halt auch kein HD.


----------



## plaGGy (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Naja, Du könntest auch von Displayport auf HMDI mit nem Adapter für den Monitor und dann HDMI auf den Fernseher mit nem 10-15m HDMI Kabel.
Sollte eigentlich problemlos klappen.

Oder gibts nen Grund warum du unbedingt direkt HDMI auf dem Monitor willst?
Kostet um die 10€.

Edit: Hat schon einer vorgeschlagen und ich habs überlesen  Bin so blöd!


----------



## Hawkzton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

@x4s @plaggy Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Displayport / DVI? was kann Displayport mehr oder anders? das würde die Entscheidung nehmen welchen adapter ich hole 

AHja und SOUND brauch ich auf meinem Monitor nicht, deswegen könnte HDMI frei werden.
Habe ja nur geschrieben, dass mein Monitor nur VGA und HDMI hatte, aber wenn ein Adapter nix beeinträchtigt ist mir das auch recht! 

@crae hast du da mal einen Link für mich? hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden, weil das klingt auch gut!

@Thilo Ich hab auch iPad 2 und danke dir für deine Antwort, weil das dann auch nicht in Frage kommen wird!


----------



## plaGGy (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

kenne mich leider nicht wirklich mit den Anschlüssen aus. Aber Displayport sollte im Grunde keinen echten Nachteil gegenüber DVI haben.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...qid=1394296532&sr=8-1&keywords=dvi+hdmi+kabel


----------



## crae (8. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Oh muss mich entschuldigen scheint doch nicht so zu funktionieren, sondern nur um irgendeinen Adapter für Wlan zu umgehen. Tut mir wirklich leid, kannte und kenne mich mit Xbox nicht so gut aus.

mfg, crae


----------



## Hawkzton (9. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

macht doch nix crae, wäre halt ne coole Lösung gewesen also ich bin denke ich mal dabei, folgendes zu kaufen:

Um an meinem Rechner HDMI frei zu kriegen kauf ich dies:
HDMI zu Mini Displayport

und einen z.B. 10m HDMI Kabel zum Fernseher um den Rechner anzubinden:
bin mir nur nicht sicher welcher entweder der von Mumbi
http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-HDMI-Kab...&qid=1394361398&sr=8-8&keywords=hdmi+kabel+10

oder der von AmazonBasics...
AmazonBasics Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel, extralang

der ist mit Ethernet... sollte mir aber nichts bringen oder?

Danke und Gruß
Danny


----------



## -Fux- (14. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

Das HDMI-Kabel für 10€ reicht aus, das gleiche nutze ich auch. Warum ein Displayport auf HDMI Kabel kaufen? Es gibt doch diese Adapter, welche eigentlich jeder Grafikkarte beiliegen.

Ich persönlich finde die Oberfläche von Prime Instant Video im Browser nicht so schön und es auch irgendwie nervig immer das Browserfenster verschieben zu müssen, auch für jegliche Eingaben muss ich vom Sofa aufstehen und zum PC laufen 

Wegen diesen Unannehmlichkeiten überlege ich mir ein Raspberry Pi zu kaufen, als Betriebssystem Raspbmc einzusetzen und mittels bluecop-Plugin Prime zu nutzen. Als Nebeneffekt hätte ich Zugriff auf alle im Netzwerk liegenden Mediadateien inkl. Cover und Informationen zu Filmen, Schauspielern usw. via IMDB 

Vllt. ist das ja auch für euch eine Überlegung wert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5TafdPPwnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hawkzton (14. März 2014)

*AW: Amazon Prime Instant Video Möglichkeit des Abspielens gesucht*

wäre auch eine Idee!

Aber ich habe mich derzeit schonmal wie folgt ausgestattet, weils nie schadet pc mit fernseher zu verbinden:

2m HDMI auf Minidisplayport

Amazon Basics HDMI 7,62M

MK520 Logitech Maus & Keyboard schnurlos das ist echt top! gute Funk Reichweite! mit Verlängerungskabel

HDMI Switch 3x brauchte ich, weil zu wenige Anschlüsse am Fernseher! Bin ich auch mit zufrieden! Top Bild! Kein Verlust(Habe extra die mit StromadapterVersion genommen)

Gruß
Danny


----------

